
Bright foreigners like to study in America. Shame they can’t stay - rsanaie
http://www.economist.com/news/united-states/21614225-bright-foreigners-study-america-shame-they-cant-stay-coming-and-going
======
nobodysfool
That's what happens when we don't hire americans to fill american jobs. When
we depend on foreigners because they are less expensive and more loyal, we
suffer for it. How many STEM majors are out of work now, yet people are
complaining that we don't have enough H1Bs? and that we don't convert those
H1Bs into immigrant visas? What happens when they too get better say in their
jobs, unionize, and finally get laid off... will we just go about our business
and hire more foreigners on a legally temporary basis? We'll have so many
homeless that it would be ridiculous to even consider public welfare.

~~~
slothsonaplane
I'm in software and if I could hire more American engineers, I would. It's not
about the cost for my company, it's about the availability of skilled talent
and American schools aren't producing nearly enough of it. We've been hiring
overseas for nearly a decade and unfortunately I don't see that changing
anytime soon. More H1Bs would at least let us bring those great guys over
here, which would make my company more successful and would obviate the need
for us to send millions of dollars abroad.

~~~
tekalon
American colleges aren't supposed to train, they are supposed to educate. If
companies had better training or mentoring programs, it wouldn't be as much of
a problem.

------
vorg
> More far-reaching reforms, though, will need the approval of Congress, which
> is unlikely

Look at what happened in Australia and New Zealand since the 1980's (and
Canada?) and you'll realize congressional approval is likelier than you think.
Allowing students to stay boosts house prices and rents - that's what people
will vote for. If one government doesn't do it then the next one will. Giving
their children a US education, residency, and home is what most Chinese work
for and the US foreign currency holdings that China's holding over America's
head is how they'll do it.

------
Zigurd
This is pretty insane. We have overcapacity in colleges (outside of elite
institutions). We should offer all foreign university graduates visas whether
or not they have a job right this moment, and regardless of whether they are
chemical engineers or lit majors. We've been handed the best and brightest
students plus hundreds of thousands in tuition for each one from all over the
world. Not keeping them is willful self-harm.

------
bkmrkr
Know of several people in this situation, even people making 70k+ out of
college and paying taxes still need to leave.

~~~
noobhacker
The most amazing thing to me is that people with very high skills are put in
the same lottery pool with people doing administrative jobs. What's even more
tragic (for both America and the graduates) is that the more skilled they are,
the less likely they can find a commensurate job back in the developing home.
On a personal note, the prospect of deportation put a heavy strain on my
relationship--I'm sure many have to go through the same ordeal.

~~~
artmageddon
I'm in the same situation as you - my significant other is working on her PhD
for CS in a few years and laments this very prospect happening.

~~~
droope
If your field of expertise allows, I would recommend considering Australia &
New Zealand.

Australia is not too immigrant friendly lately, but New Zealand will most
likely give you a permanent residence if you have a well paying job, and you
don't have a criminal record.

~~~
artmageddon
I certainly wouldn't mind NZ, if they're cool with someone who has a BS in CS
and 9+ years of experience. Thanks!

~~~
droope
I am a 100% sure you can come here with those credentials. I have way less,
and was accepted coming from south america.

------
nickpp
Maybe it's time to think about the rest of the WORLD. Those other countries
need bright, educated people too...

